# Koi-Händler in Österreich



## CrimsonTide (15. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

muss gegen Ende März mal nach Wien fahren und frage mich, ob es auf der Strecke Klagenfurt - Wien und retour gute Koi-Händler gibt.

Bei meiner Online-Recherche habe ich außer 

www.a-koi.at und 
http://www.koi-leitgeb.at/

nicht wirklich viel gefunden. 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps für mich? Danke!


----------



## Ulli (15. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

Hallo,

also ich kann empfehlen:

http://www.teichbau-siess.com/

Ob das nun auf Deiner Route liegt weiß ich leider nicht, da ich in Erdkunde immer Kreide holen war 

Beste Grüße
Ulli


----------



## CrimsonTide (16. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

hallo ulli,

danke, den shop von sternhausen kenne ich. leider liegt der in entgegengesetzter richtung ... wenn ich nach wien fahr, komm ich von teichbau siess immer weiter weg ... leider ... sonst wär ich eh gleich dorthin gefahren.


----------



## Andi1104 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

Hallo Aaron,

du kannst einen kleinen Umweg zum Stampfer nach Obergrafendorf (nähe St. Pölten) http://www.alles-koi.at.
Ist zwar nicht riesig aber sehr nett mit schönen Koi's 

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## CrimsonTide (17. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

@Andi: Danke für den Tipp ... die Seite hatte ich zuvor schon gefunden, aber St. Pölten ist für einen Tag Klagenfurt - Wien - St. Pölten - Klagenfurt etwas zu anstrengend  Aber wenn ich mal bei Bekannten in Krems bin, ist das sicher eine gute Option.

Naja, leider gibts bei uns halt nicht soviele Koi-Händler, mal von den Megazoos, Baumärkten und 08/15-Shops abgesehen ...


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

Servus Aaron

A-Koi in Wien 19. (fast schon in Klosterneuburg) würde sich anbieten.

Ist aber ein bisserl versteckt, hat ein sehr großes Folien-Gewächshaus in der Gärtnerei Kugler ...


----------



## Digicat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

Sorry, habe gerade dein Startposting gelesen .... 

Ist ja dann hinfällig ....


----------



## CrimsonTide (17. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

@Helmut: Danke ... www.a-koi.at kenn ich ... aber ich hab gesehen, die sperren das geschäft erst am 30.04. auf und ich bin da ein monat zu früh dran ... leider!


----------



## Dilmun (17. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

Wie wäre es mit ?

www.koigarten.at


----------



## CrimsonTide (18. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

@Sonja: Danke, die Seite hab ich noch nicht gefunden ...


----------



## fbr (18. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

Hallo,
da habe ich meine ersten 3 gekauft. koi-zucht.at


----------



## wusi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Koi-Händler in Österreich*

Hallo!

http://www.fische.cc/

Teichwirtschaft Waldschach, ist etwas südlich von Graz! Da haben wir unsere her.


----------

